# Magma Rda By Rip Trippers



## Mario (7/7/14)

Check out this bad boy


----------



## Mike (7/7/14)

@JakesSA sooo when are we expecting local stock?


----------



## eviltoy (7/7/14)

Mine arrives tomorrow hopefully. Can't wait


----------



## Mario (7/7/14)

looks like the pre-order stock will be arriving this Wednesday for the latest at Vapeclub,due to some public holiday in Hong Kong that has caused back logs in shipping.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RezaD (7/7/14)

This was already on my next purchase list because the design is very similar to an Aqua and that is probably why it is tops for flavour. I just don't understand what flavour or TH Rip was waxing lyrical about as he was vaping pure VG?


----------



## Riaz (7/7/14)

RezaD said:


> as he was vaping pure VG?


 
i was thinking the same thing


----------



## eviltoy (7/7/14)

He had some wacky weed


----------



## Mario (7/7/14)

lol @eviltoy


----------

